# new marshall class 5 amp...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

wow...i've gotta get me one of these...made in the uk...

















read about it here....

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/marshall-reveals-new-class5-combo-214824

and here...

http://www.marshallamps.com/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

not a bad lil amp!

nice find!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Baby..i'm defenetively getting one of those..


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool. Too bad it doen't have a 12"or come in a head version. Sounds pretty good though! I wonder what the price point is...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> Cool. Too bad it doen't have a 12"or come in a head version. Sounds pretty good though! I wonder what the price point is...


seems it's around 399$ US.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> seems it's around 399$ US.


Wow, I can just see it now: Two amp rig with a Blues Jr. for clean and the 5 watt Marshall for dirt. :bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.marshallamps.com/marshall_theatre_popup.asp?clipNo=0&clipCat=class5

The ext. out is 16 ohms


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> http://www.marshallamps.com/marshall_theatre_popup.asp?clipNo=0&clipCat=class5
> 
> The ext. out is 16 ohms


Yeah, I saw that too. I guess that pretty much limits you to using it with Marshall cabs. I wonder if you can safely drive an 8 ohm load with it? Lots of people drive 4 ohm loads with the Blues Jr and the tranny handles it just fine.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool, love the small amps!

If you have an 8 ohm cab with two speakers you can re wire it so that it can do both. It will require two different configurations of wiring to be used though.
And two seperate speaker input jacks.

Another otption for a single cab is an 8 ohm dummy load to bring it up to 16.

Few options out there for your cabs at home.

Bev


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't mean to be a grouch, but do we *really* need another single channel, single power-tube "small" amp?

There are an awful lot of them on the market, these days, and there isn't a whole lot of room for variation in design when one is dealing with something that basic. Most of the originals from the "golden era" were lifted directly from tube manuals anyway, and largely because of the limited room for movement when dealing with that simple a design. So how different can these things be from each other, and if they aren't why force consumers into having to think about yet another one?


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Don't mean to be a grouch, but do we *really* need another single channel, single power-tube "small" amp?
> 
> There are an awful lot of them on the market, these days, and there isn't a whole lot of room for variation in design when one is dealing with something that basic. Most of the originals from the "golden era" were lifted directly from tube manuals anyway, and largely because of the limited room for movement when dealing with that simple a design. So how different can these things be from each other, and if they aren't why force consumers into having to think about yet another one?


Yup right with Ya. If They made a "better" Delta blues/classic 30, Marshall made amp. Now then i would be selling some body parts to get one.
I have a 2203 and that will do for a single channel amp for me


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Don't mean to be a grouch, but do we *really* need another single channel, single power-tube "small" amp?
> 
> There are an awful lot of them on the market, these days, and there isn't a whole lot of room for variation in design when one is dealing with something that basic. Most of the originals from the "golden era" were lifted directly from tube manuals anyway, and largely because of the limited room for movement when dealing with that simple a design. So how different can these things be from each other, and if they aren't why force consumers into having to think about yet another one?


Sure we do! There isn't a Marshall one yet! hwopv

If anything, the little 5 watters make more sense than the 100-watt heads and combos. They're much more suited to the bedroom and basement players that make up the lion's share of buyers.

If you want a plethora of redundancy, browse the listing of how many different Les Paul models Gibson makes. 9kkhhd


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> If you want a plethora of redundancy, browse the listing of how many different Les Paul models Gibson makes. 9kkhhd


:food-smiley-004:

An attack of me-too-itis on Marshall's part, and rather strong assumption that they could snag a big share of that market simply by *being* Marshall.

Now, if it was a 5W Class A that had tube reverb, tube tremolo, or maybe Magnatone-style tube vibrato, and the classic 18W front end, there'd be people justifiably all over it like a cheap suit, but what I see there is just another also-ran. Not a piece of crap by any stretch, but nothing particularly different than all the others.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Blimey! Cor!. It's made in England, mate! But the speaker, tubes, and other parts, likely come from China. So, could we say, assembled in England?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Blackheart makes a great little 12" cab @ 16oms.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> If you want a plethora of redundancy, browse the listing of how many different Les Paul models Gibson makes. 9kkhhd


What about the Strat variations? Fender currently offers 120 different Strat models not counting color and fingerboard options.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Zoinks! Did you count them all??

Mark, I completely understand what you're driving at, but if they made the amp you suggested, it would end up at a much higher price point.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bobb said:


> What about the Strat variations? Fender currently offers 120 different Strat models not counting color and fingerboard options.


If their primary market is Americans, then they must be inducing some form of neuronic overload. It is too much for your average American to process. I am concerned here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Zoinks! Did you count them all??
> 
> Mark, I completely understand what you're driving at, but if they made the amp you suggested, it would end up at a much higher price point.


There are already single-tube Class A amps at higher pricepoints. THD probably re-started the craze about 10 years back with the Univalve ( http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_UniValve.html ), and plenty of other companies (and you'll see their 1/8-page ads plastered all over Vintage Guitar magazine) have followed suit. Where it kind of reached a turning point was when Crate came out with the VC508 ( http://www.guitarnuts.com/amps/vc508/index.php ) and then a few years afterward, we saw the Epi Valve Jr, its Harley Benton clone for the "offshore" market, and the Fender Champion 600. marshall has made a business decision to go after the low-end market that might normally buy an MG-series but wants the cachet of "Marshall tube tone". The Champion 600, ironically, has a "hidden tonestack". Essentially it is the exact same circuit as a traditional 60's tonestack, but done with fixed component values so that it has a preset tone. Some of those components could be replaced with pots to have 2 or 3-control stack.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

wether we like it or not..Marshall is STILL a top brand..i look at my brother in law's kid, turned 19 and will ONLY SWARE by marshall and Gibson..i had him tried others..but na...it's Marshall for amps. you can't blame him..i was that way as a kid as well. when i showed him the demo yesturday..he was flipping out..he can now own a TUBE MARSHALL AMP...he then told all his friends...they are planning 5 amps to buy as soon as it's out. THAT is what Marshall is looking at, filling in the gap of dreams in some category. and it's rightly prices. Orange has the tiny terror..but a head..at 800$ not good. 

Even players like say me..who would love a little amp like that in the office, man, that'de be sweeth..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There are already single-tube Class A amps at higher pricepoints. THD probably re-started the craze about 10 years back with the Univalve ( http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_UniValve.html ), and plenty of other companies (and you'll see their 1/8-page ads plastered all over Vintage Guitar magazine) have followed suit. Where it kind of reached a turning point was when Crate came out with the VC508 ( http://www.guitarnuts.com/amps/vc508/index.php ) and then a few years afterward, we saw the Epi Valve Jr, its Harley Benton clone for the "offshore" market, and the Fender Champion 600. marshall has made a business decision to go after the low-end market that might normally buy an MG-series but wants the cachet of "Marshall tube tone". The Champion 600, ironically, has a "hidden tonestack". Essentially it is the exact same circuit as a traditional 60's tonestack, but done with fixed component values so that it has a preset tone. Some of those components could be replaced with pots to have 2 or 3-control stack.


As nice as some of their products might be, I think the large companies like Fender, Marshall and Gibson are in it for the money. It's rare that anything truly innovative comes out of these companies these days. The really interesting designs are coming from smaller companies like Dr. Z, Mesa etc. The big companies are content to re-hash designs that are proven so that they can turn a profit. Some designs are timeless and guaranteed to sell when you slap and name like Fender or Marshall on it.

What the big companies do for us (the consumer) is drive price points down so that we can get an amp like the Orange Tiny Terror for a much cheaper price, like the Valve Jr. 

At the end of the day, most of the consumers in the guitar world aren't likely to buy a Mesa Mark V, but they might consider a Marshall DSL or certainly the MG series. There are plenty of cottage-industry companies out there building quality products for the people who want something cool and new, and there will always be a Fender Twin we can rely on when we decide the cool and new designs may no longer be a fit for us. I for one am glad that these companies can provide us with consistent products that function as a measuring stick for us to gauge how radical a new design actually is.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the new marshall class 5 will sell for 300 lbs...or just over $500 canadian...

here's a video...Joe Bonamassa launches Marshall Class5 combo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce1fiU31MFU


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Elderly now has the Class5 listed as available Sept 4/09 
US List $560 
Elderly's price $399.99

http://elderly.com/new_instruments/items/MC5C.htm


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree that Marshall will sell a ton of these if they're any good.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

... so are these Chinese parts assembled in the UK?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

starjag said:


> ... so are these Chinese parts assembled in the UK?


i doubt it.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

It seems to me that Marshall has joined the small amp party a little late.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ripper said:


> It seems to me that Marshall has joined the small amp party a little late.


na..never to late for a big name to join in. Most others do small heads for some reasons. with a 5 w combo, i would bet good money on this little model. to release is SO SOON after the Haze fiasco, this mean they are realy listening to their customers.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> :food-smiley-004:
> 
> An attack of me-too-itis on Marshall's part, and rather strong assumption that they could snag a big share of that market simply by *being* Marshall.
> 
> Now, if it was a 5W Class A that had tube reverb, tube tremolo, or maybe Magnatone-style tube vibrato, and the classic 18W front end, there'd be people justifiably all over it like a cheap suit, but what I see there is just another also-ran. Not a piece of crap by any stretch, but nothing particularly different than all the others.


I thinkg the Swart Space Tone is for you!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> na..never to late for a big name to join in. Most others do small heads for some reasons. with a 5 w combo, i would bet good money on this little model. to release is SO SOON after the Haze fiasco, this mean they are realy listening to their customers.


It would be nice to think that they are. Maybe they are tryingto return to being the company they once were and putting out some good and reasonably priced products. They have kinda slipped in that area in the last few years.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Its yet to be seen if this is the best of the mass produced low watt amps. 

Maybe they waited to see what everyone had before they let theirs out?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I just ordered one from my local shop for $419 cdn. They said it'll take about 60 days to arrive so it will be a while before I can give a review.


----------

